# adobe distiller lost settings?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Using Adobe Distiller 9 on my MacBook pro, 10.6.8

Never had an issue before, I dont use it very often, maybe once a week. Today I was going to distill a .ps file, and found that all my presets were gone, save 2 of them, PDF/X-1 and PDF/X-3. There were about 5 different settings I had and used regularly. Today they are gone, I tried adding the settings again, they are still where they should be: Library>Application Support>Adobe>Adobe PDF>Settings. 

Anyone know whats going on here and what I can do to get my presets all back?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Have you tried logging out and back in or even doing the shut down-pause-start up bit?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Have you tried logging out and back in or even doing the shut down-pause-start up bit?


I have restarted and logged out, all same results. 

I tried searching, but is there a key combo I can hold when starting it up to revert it back to default? There is one for photoshop I used once, but cant find anything on it.


----------

